# parasites



## dakota (May 16, 2005)

hello all,

i found an ooth that has not hatched out yet and there was a parasite on it i killed thee parasite but will the nymphs be ok?

thanks,

dakota


----------



## dakota (May 19, 2005)

no one knows?


----------



## yen_saw (May 19, 2005)

Dakota, sometimes nymphs can still hatch from infested ooth, it happened to my carolina ooth before and I believed Andrew's paraphendale spp ooth too. Lets give the ooth a chance by waiting another few weeks before throwing it away. Good luck!


----------

